# Mud motor ?



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

what is the best bang for you buck ? for my G3 1448 . i am thinking about a kit , but not sure . 18-20 Hp. 

thanks !


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Call Travis at Mayhem Mud Motors he builds a very nice affordable motor. His 16 or 23 hp would be sweet on that boat.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longtail or Surface Drive?
18 HP longtail will run you around $2900 and 23 HP $3400 (Mudbuddy) add another $1000 to each of those HP's for a surface drive. Mudbuddy made a nice 12 HP longtail with gear reduction for around $2600 that would push your 1448 nicely.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I saw something about those gear reduced long-tails, but never thought much more about it. Any idea what the reduction ratio was? I'd be curious. Any idea what the optimum RPM for a mud prop is? For years they were all just straight off the PTO and not much more. Seemed to work really well for lots of guys. Then the surface drives came around and gear reduction was the thing to do. I never delved into it much but I've always wondered if that was a function of the overall design or an optimization deal?

Later,
Kev


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

On the smaller HP models (6 & 12) I believe the ratio is 2:1. It allows for a larger prop to be used. I'm not quite sure about the RPM's. Would it be different for a longtail vs. surface drive?


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a 14 footer and run a 10hp longtail on I switched out the prop for a smaller size I wasnt getting speed or RPMS where they should be went to a 7x4 and I haul three guys deeks everytime I go and it more than does the job.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> I have a 14 footer and run a 10hp longtail on I switched out the prop for a smaller size I wasnt getting speed or RPMS where they should be went to a 7x4 and I haul three guys deeks everytime I go and it more than does the job.


3 guys and deeks in a 14'er? Dang son I barely like 3 guys in my 18. What speed are you getting out of that 10 with all that weight?


----------



## sloaner (Nov 14, 2010)

I would put a bd 45 tall transom long tail on it. and hall a$$. mine was a 15X48 g3 and it moved real well. wish I still had it 
sloan


----------



## honker_slayer (Oct 24, 2010)

Go as big as you can afford not to excede boats specs if not later on you may or maynot regrete it. just my opionion keep doing your home work and someone with the same boat and size carring the same loads as you will may chime in. remember your theone that has to be happy with your choice.
good luck to ya.
you may want to check in on utah mudmotors web site!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well i have decided to make my own short tail mud motor being i have nothing better to do . Ordered plans with a parts list . MY naighbor has a complete metal shop and said he would be glad to help . going to be fun !!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

That's cool, what size of motor are you going to go with?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool!  Keep us posted as you build.

* Not sure if they'd work into your desired ratio, but I have some Goodyear Eagle pulleys you can have if you'd like em?? _Maybe_ even a belt or two...


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.brandnewengines.com/CH440-3011.aspx


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

dang already have some on the way , thanks anyway . Got a lot of the parts at http://www.ipacoinc.com/


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

here is what i am making , but beefing it up for a 14 hp . he has great plans . list every peace with parts # 

Making larger braces . going to have two double belt pulleys one 3 1/2 OD on the bottom and a 4'' on top . his calls for one belt .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOSWGhqwn1A#t=16

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Short-tail-...d-Surface-drive-Mud-Motor-plans-/261324118200


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I was watching the video and it appears there is no way to adjust the tilt/trim on the frame other than working the handle up and down. The prop is always running below the surface of the water, and not actually surface driving. I think this would be a problem with a load in the boat. (decoys, gear, dog, people).
What size prop are you going with?


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

there are slots/holes on the transom for adjusting the trim . I am going to add a couple extra .


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fun thing about making you own is you can add things as you go . I am getting a cut of saw and welder instead of a plasma cutter . I was looking around Harbor Frienght yesterday , and think the cut off saw will work better for what i need .


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Weedless-Pr...ud-Buddy-/390410790582?_trksid=p2054897.l4276


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

If you're interested, we are a Hill dealer and usually have the prop you need in stock.

Thanks, Chuck


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

RobK said:


> Fun thing about making you own is you can add things as you go . I am getting a cut of saw and welder instead of a plasma cutter . I was looking around Harbor Frienght yesterday , and think the cut off saw will work better for what i need .


It came down to a plasma or a cut off saw? You should have saved the money on the cut off saw, I have one you'd be welcome to use, or three other saws that would work even better, then you'd have a plasma cutter.

Truth be tolda plasma cutter and cut off saw couldn't be two tools further apart in the spectrum of "cutting tools", but whatever works for your project.

Later,
Kev


----------

